# Geforce RTX 3090 mit Ryzen 9 5950X: PCGH-PC mit dieser Karte bald lieferbar [Werbung]



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Dezember 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Geforce RTX 3090 mit Ryzen 9 5950X: PCGH-PC mit dieser Karte bald lieferbar [Werbung]*

						Der PCGH-Professional-PC 3090-Edition V3 ist bei Alternate noch vor Weihnachten lagernd. Die V3-Version hat dabei ein anderes Mainboard, Netzteil und Gehäuse als die V2-Version und auch bei der Grafikkarte kommt nicht ein Modell von MSI, sondern von Zotac zum Einsatz.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Geforce RTX 3090 mit Ryzen 9 5950X: PCGH-PC mit dieser Karte bald lieferbar [Werbung]*


----------



## Crytek09 (16. Dezember 2020)

Ich nehme nie wieder eine GPU von Zotac ! Kann sein das ich einfach Pech hatte aber zweimal hintereinander sind mir die Karten abgeraucht danach zu MSI gewechselt und bestens zufrieden


----------



## VeriteGolem (17. Dezember 2020)

Sorry aber die 3090 krieg ich ohne Probleme ohne überteuerten Komplettpc Quark aussenrum. Die ist IMMER lieferbar gewesen und sogar momentan P\L Sieger. Liegt nur 20% über UVP, ist fastn Schnäppchen. Ausser man kauft halt so absurde 2200 Euro Angebote von Scalperking oder Scalpernate


----------



## Mosed (17. Dezember 2020)

Wieso sieht PCGH bei allen PCs nur 3200er RAM vor, wenn schnellerer RAM (angeblich) bei Ryzen mehr Leistung bringt?
Oder steht das Leistungsplus in keinem Verhältnis zum Mehrpreis bei RAM bzw. ist allgemein vernachlässigbar?
Je nachdem wo man liest bekommt man unterschiedliche Aussagen. Hat PCGH dazu auch eine Meinung?


----------



## Olstyle (17. Dezember 2020)

Zumindest bei Zen2 hat man sich über 3200er RAM in einen Bereich begeben den nicht wirklich jede CPU immer schafft. Das macht für eine Standardkonfiguration dann wenig Sinn.


----------



## Manner1a (20. Dezember 2020)

Der PC ist günstiger als eine Elektro Schwalbe.  

Gibt es seitens der Käufer zu viele Bedenken bezüglich RAM und gewähltem Modell der Grafikkarte, lohnt es sich über Alternativen nachzudenken. Ein Betrieb leicht unterhalb der Spezifikationen hat sich bereits bei den ersten RTX 2080 Ti gelohnt.


----------



## Maddoc6 (20. Dezember 2020)

Mir erschließt sich nicht wie sich dieser Preis zusammensetzt. Komponenten sind ja eher aus dem mittleren Preissegment abgesehen natürlich von der CPU und der GraKa.


----------



## Finallin (26. Dezember 2020)

Knapp 4.700€ und dann:

• 2-TB-SSD M.2 (Corsair Force MP600) - _Von Corsair im Bezug auf SSDs hört man nicht viel gutes... _
• Thermaltake Toughpower GF2 ARGB 850W - _Thermaltake, echt jetzt? No-way! _
• 64 GB DDR4-3200 (G.Skill) - _Warum nur 3.200 MHz? Da sollten mind. 3.600 MHz drin sein... _

Sorry, aber solche Komponenten gehören max. zur Mittelklasse, die sollten in so einem System nichts zu suchen haben.


----------



## Birdy84 (26. Dezember 2020)

Finallin schrieb:


> • 64 GB DDR4-3200 (G.Skill) - _Warum nur 3.200 MHz? Da sollten mind. 3.600 MHz drin sein... _


Beim Rest stimme ich zu, aber AMD garantiert nur mal den Betrieb bis 3200Mhz.


----------



## Finallin (26. Dezember 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Beim Rest stimme ich zu, aber AMD garantiert nur mal den Betrieb bis 3200Mhz.



Stimmt, mein Fehler, hatte in Gedanken das Ryzen ab 5xxx 3.600 MHz unterstützt.
Wobei vermutlich aber 3.600 MHz auf 98,5% der Systeme ohne Probleme laufen würde, aber ja, außerhalb der specs. 
Dann bleibt nur zu hoffen das es sich bei dem nicht näher genannten G.Skill- RAM nicht um Aegis handelt.


----------



## Threshold (30. Dezember 2020)

Finallin schrieb:


> Thermaltake Toughpower GF2 ARGB 850W - _Thermaltake, echt jetzt? No-way!_


Liegt vermutlich einfach daran, dass aktuell Netzteile Mangelware sind und dann musst du das nehmen, was sonst im Regal verstaubt.


----------



## facehugger (30. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Liegt vermutlich einfach daran, dass aktuell Netzteile Mangelware sind und dann musst du das nehmen, was sonst im Regal verstaubt.


Bei einem Preis von fast 5000€ erwarte ich nichts von “Rudi's Resterampe“ sondern schlicht das beste vom besten. 

Punkt. Nur meine bescheidene Meinung...

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (30. Dezember 2020)

facehugger schrieb:


> Bei einem Preis von fast 5000€ erwarte ich nichts von “Rudi's Resterampe“ sondern schlicht das beste vom besten.


Aber das Netzteil hat doch RGB.


----------



## facehugger (30. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber das Netzteil hat doch RGB.


Korrekt, das isses... Ich staune, das die nur 850W genommen haben.

Gruß


----------



## Olstyle (30. Dezember 2020)

Und afaik auch tatsächlich gute Wandlung, es ist "nur" etwas laut.


----------



## Chronik (1. Januar 2021)

Edit: Hat sich geklärt!


----------

